# Ladies that have had a c-section...questions to answer please.



## Bambers

Hello there :)

I may have to have a c-section with this baby as she is currently oblique breech and is refusing to budge. I was just wondering if you could answer these few questions that I can't find a straight forward answer to on the net elsewhere...thank you for your time in advance. Can you also state which country you are in too please. :flower: x 

9th September 2011 - I have now had my c-section (Aug 30th)and will add my answers to the questions for any of you ladies that are due one (post 66). x x Just to say...it was a really good experience, calm - painfree - and the recovery is a lot better than I remember. Wow! has pain relief and surgery methods come along in 20 years. x x 

Can you eat or drink before your c-section?

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?

How long did your legs feel numb for?

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?

Did you get an infection after your c-section?

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?

Thanks again. :)


----------



## claireanddaz

Hi, this is my first post on here but i had a great c section experience and thought i should reply! i'm from the West Midlands and had a c section because my baby was breech.

1- couldnt eat or drink from midnight on the night before
2 - yes i got given two tablets for acid, one to take the night before and one on the morning of c section
3 - no did not get weighed
4 - legs were numb for about 6 hours in total but the feeling comes back slowly then you can get out of bed.
5 - held her in recovery as soon as they stiched me up
6 - they didnt take her away at all, sdhe stayed in the room with me all the time
7 - milk did not come in till three days afterwards
8 - yes i had injections for 7 days for clotting, my husband had to give them to me once we got home
9 - had a shower the next day
10 - husband stayed until end of visiting at 9pm
11 - did not get infection, its healed really well, i had my c section 6 weeks ago and its a purple line now.
12 - drip and catheter left in until 24 hours afterwards
13 - yes i did suffer trapped wind was a bit painful but not oo bad.
14 - had c section on tuesday lunch time and was out of hospital 5pm on friday
15 - dont think there was anything i didnt know. wish i hadnt have been so worried about the spinal because i honestly didnt feel it going in and i'm a huge wimp!! its such a strange feeling when you go numb but i look back on it as a good experience.


----------



## Laura_M

Hi, I'm in England!

Can you eat or drink before your c-section?
*nope, nothing from 10pm night before I think*

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?
*they gave me a tablet to take in the morning before I went in*

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?
*nope, although my weight was in my notes so they may have just taken it from there*

How long did your legs feel numb for?
*can't remember exactly, but not as long as I thought. Had LO at 9.50am, think could feel legs by about 2pm-ish*

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?
*LO was given to OH while I was stitched up, but as soon as i was done and they took me into recover they put him on me to hold, and I didn't let go for hours!*

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?
*stayed with me at all times*

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?
*erm, think it was about 3 or 4 hours*

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?
*yep, had one a day in hospital and had to inject myself at home for another 4 or 5 days*

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?
*had a shower the next morning, as soon as they removed catheter*

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?
*in my hospital OH had to go by 9pm*

Did you get an infection after your c-section?
*had a minor one but no problems or pain, just a very small discharge at one end and cream cleared it up really quickly*

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?
*just tablets*

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?
*nope*

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?
*had LO Thurs am, left hospital Sat pm*

What did you wish you new before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?
*that it was much better than some people make out! I'm so glad I opted for one, the only thing I didn't like was having to stay in hospital for 2 nights and that i couldn't drive for 6 weeks! but honestly, it's fine - try and get up and walking the next day, even though you'll be walking ridiculously slow!*


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Sorry for butting in, this is a fantastic thread and I'll be checking back regularly as my bubs is also breech... Could I be really cheeky and ask for another question to be included? 

- Do you feel terribly nauseous and/or actually vomit at any point during the entire c-section experience?

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Laura_M

henrysmumkaz said:


> Sorry for butting in, this is a fantastic thread and I'll be checking back regularly as my bubs is also breech... Could I be really cheeky and ask for another question to be included?
> 
> - Do you feel terribly nauseous and/or actually vomit at any point during the entire c-section experience?
> 
> Thank you :flower:

Hello!! No I felt fine - once lo is out you kind of forget what's going on anyway and just stare at them haha x


----------



## karenm28

Can you eat or drink before your c-section?
Mine was booked for 9am in morning and I couldn't eat or drink from the midnight before (except tiny bit of water to wash tablet down). 

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?
Yes a small tablet the night before and one in the morning.

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?
Yes they weighed me in the recovery room in the morning just before went to theatre. Had a spinal block not an epidural. 

How long did your legs feel numb for?
Feeling started coming back maybe 3 hours after spinal block administered.

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?
About an hour after once back in the recovery room and once had stopped shaking (quite a common and not very nice side effect) 

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?
Husband was holding bubs next to my face while they were sewing me up but I wouldn't stay still and they were struggling to monitor my blood pressure (was very high) so they sent husband and bubs to recovery room to wait for me while they sewed me up (40 mins or so) 

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?
Tried feeding as soon as I could hold him about an hour after birth and he latched on and stayed there for weeks! They wheeled me back to the ward with him latched on under a blanket. Think my proper milk came in approx 3 days later so that is quite normal, he managed fine on colostrum until then.

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?
Yes they gave me a jab in my tummy after the op and another later that same day and then one more on the next day. 

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?
24 hours later - next morning once they had removed my drip and catheter. Nearly fainted with the pain of walking to shower, plus was told to pull my dressing off and spray the wound. That was worst time for pain. Got better after that. 

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?
Stayed until 9pm and then all dads have to leave the ward. Returned in morning and stayed all day.

Did you get an infection after your c-section?
Nope no problems at all, healed great. 

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?
All I was allowed was paracetamol tablets due to my high blood pressure. Wasn't allowed morphine or codeine but managed fine on paracetamol. Did let me have one codeine tablet to get me to the shower as I was literally fainting. Stopped taking the paracetamol after 3 or 4 days because they don't do much for me anyway. 

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?
No, not at all. 

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?
Had bubs on Weds morning, went home Friday teatime. 

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?
Nothing, except before I had one I thought it was the worst possible outcome but it is not, bubs was healthy and that's all that matters. As long as you aren't unlucky enough to get an infection then c-sections (planned ones) can be quite nice experiences! 

No I never felt sick or vomited.

Good luck x

Love Karen 
x


----------



## claireanddaz

I didnt have any nausea or sickness, i was expecting to get some as i had read that it could happen but i was fine.


----------



## lynys

Can you eat or drink before your c-section? No

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid? Yes, they gave it in iv.

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural? No

How long did your legs feel numb for? A couple of hours

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs? As soon as I got to recovery room, so about an hour

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery? As long as someone was with me, she stayed.

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in? 2 days

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting? no

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower? day after so they could remove bandage

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you? 24/7 until we left hospital

Did you get an infection after your c-section? no

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections? they gave self medication pack of pills

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section? no

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged? I was there for three days. They would have released us after two, but LO was being monitored because she looked a touch jaundicey.

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards? wish they had told me about the numbness for months afterwards. 

In Canada :)

I vomitted once in recovery, but was nothing in my belly to bring up. lol


----------



## patch2006uk

My experience won't be relevant to you I don't think, as my c-section was an emergency, so it was frightening and I was separate from LO for over an hour after he was born while we were both sorted out. 

I think a lot of the worse things you hear are about emergency c-sections; planned ones seem much calmer and a more positive experience. 

My tip for afterward is have a lot of pillows to prop yourself up on. I couldn't lie comfortably for ages after mine. Also straws. And make sure your changing mat is at a height you don't need to bend down to. And take a flannel into the hospital so you can keep the wound clean.

Good luck :)


----------



## ttcfirstbb

henrysmumkaz said:


> Sorry for butting in, this is a fantastic thread and I'll be checking back regularly as my bubs is also breech... Could I be really cheeky and ask for another question to be included?
> 
> - Do you feel terribly nauseous and/or actually vomit at any point during the entire c-section experience?
> 
> Thank you :flower:

I did feel nauseous during the c section told the dr as soon as I felt like throwing up n they gave me a medicine for it on the iv n I didnt throw up.


----------



## captainj1

My LO was transverse until week 39 so there is still time for yours to move! Mine moved on the morning of my intended ECV. Anyway I ended up having an emcs about 15 minutes after I got to hospital - I was 3cm dilated and had been in early labour for 9 hours but lo was in distress with heartbeat dropping dangerously low with each contraction (turned out the cord was twice round his neck and strangling him with each contraction).

Can you eat or drink before your c-section? I had eaten a piece of toast about an hour before I went to hospital. It wouldn't have mattered what i had eaten though, it was happening!

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid? No

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural? No

How long did your legs feel numb for? Had emcs at 9.30am, they were completely numb until about 2pm then got gradually less so. 

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs? Immediately. DH held him first but I had him on my chest skin to skin after about 3 minutes (they had weighed him and wiped him)

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery? Stayed with me, they put a 3 sided cot attached to my bed so it was easier for me to get to him in the night.

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?2 days

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting? Yes, one a day for 5 days. DH did them after the first 2 as I was only in hospital for 2 nights.

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower? I showered the following morning in the hospital, with help from the nurse as I was a bit weak as I had lost quite a lot of blood.

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you? He stayed while they sewed me up, then all day until about 11pm. Strict visiting hours were til 9pm I think but they were relaxed about it.

Did you get an infection after your c-section? No

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections? I had an iv but it was for fluid not pain relief. I had morphine injections for the first 12 hours and after that just paracetamol.

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section? I got wind but it wasn't painful, just a bit uncomfortable. Felt a bit like LO was still inside kicking! I was told all very normal regardless of whether you have a section, it's because your organs are moving back to their rightful places.

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged? 2 nights

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards? That I could get signed off to drive earlier than 6 weeks, I got signed off after 4 weeks when i found this out, but think i would have been well enough earlier than that.

On the sickness front, I felt sick and dry retched a couple of times immediately after he was delivered. It was the anaesthetic that caused it and it passed quite quickly.


----------



## v2007

Bambers said:


> Hello there :)
> 
> I may have to have a c-section with this baby as she is currently oblique breech and is refusing to budge. I was just wondering if you could answer these few questions that I can't find a straight forward answer to on the net elsewhere...thank you for your time in advance. Can you also state which country you are in too please. :flower: x
> 
> Can you eat or drink before your c-section?
> 
> No, no food after 10pm.
> 
> Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?
> 
> No, i had a spinal and wasnt weighed for that and i am a big girl.
> 
> How long did your legs feel numb for?
> 
> Around 8 hours.
> 
> How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?
> 
> 7pm at night only because she was taken to SCBU
> 
> After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?
> 
> She sould have stayed with me if she hadn't been taken to SCBU.
> 
> How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?
> 
> 1 day.
> 
> Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?
> 
> Yep, 1 a day for 6 weeks due to increased BMI
> 
> How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?
> 
> 9am next morning but was given a bed bath 2 hours after section.
> 
> For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?
> 
> All day.
> 
> Did you get an infection after your c-section?
> 
> No, was given anti B's as a precaution thou.
> 
> After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?
> 
> Yes for Morphine then codiene and anti inflammotories.
> 
> Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?
> 
> No, a pile thou :blush:
> 
> How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged? 6 days only because Katie spent 5 days in SCBU.
> 
> What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?
> 
> To invest in a chianging unit so i didn't have to bend down.
> 
> Thanks again. :)

No Problem. 

V xxx


----------



## sw121

Hi - my baby was breech too and I had a section. I'm in Sheffield.


Can you eat or drink before your c-section?

I wasn't allowed to eat after 10pm the night before. I was allowed to drink water until 6am on the day of the section though.

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?

Yes, I had two tablets to take, one the night before and one at 6am on the day of the section. They also gave me something at the hospital for this (a liquid) just before I went to theatre - it made be feel really sick. (I threw up quite a lot after the section.)

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?

Yes, at the pre-op appointment the day before - however only because I'd lost weight during pregnancy and they had to update their records.

How long did your legs feel numb for?

2 - 3 hours.

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?

As soon as I was transferred to PACU, which was about 45 mins after he was born. OH held him until then.

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?

He stayed with me.

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?

Over 24 hours - which they lied to me about! I asked about this at the pre-op appointment and I was told it would start straight away. As soon as I was on the ward afterwards though they admitted it can be delayed and he had to have formula for the first day or so.

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?

Yes, twice a day for my 3 days stay in hospital, then I had to inject myself twice a day for 7 days after discharge.

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?

I had my baby at 9.30am and I was in the shower at 6am the next morning.

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?

The hospital allowed OH to stay between 9am and 9pm (obviously he was there from when I arrived on the first day though).

Did you get an infection after your c-section?

No - it healed really well.

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?

I was on a drip, although not sure this was for pain relief. I had a tube in my stomach, which I believe was to administer morphine. I asked for it to be removed on day 1 because it was annoying me. I then had paracetamol and diclofenac orally.

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?

No - I had a lot of wind, but thankfully not trapped!

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?

3 nights - it could have been 2, by LO wasn't feeding properly (because of the delay in my milk coming in!).

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?

The problems it can cause breastfeeding. I really wanted to BF, but by the time I had any milk LO was used to being formula fed. I had 8 very frustrating days trying to BF him and nearly went mad. I wish they'd been more honest with me about that and I may have been more prepared to FF him.


----------



## JeepGirl

Bambers said:


> Hello there :)
> 
> I may have to have a c-section with this baby as she is currently oblique breech and is refusing to budge. I was just wondering if you could answer these few questions that I can't find a straight forward answer to on the net elsewhere...thank you for your time in advance. Can you also state which country you are in too please. :flower: x
> 
> Can you eat or drink before your c-section? No
> 
> Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid? Yes, it was a drink that I had to drink like a shot and it was the worst tasting thing I have every had
> 
> Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural? No
> 
> How long did your legs feel numb for? only about 20mins, but they were suprised how fast I was feeling everything
> 
> How soon after the operation could you hold bubs? about 30mins, I was shaking from all the meds so I didn't trust myself with him right away. But OH held him beside me
> 
> After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery? He stayed with me
> 
> How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in? 2 days
> 
> Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting? Not that I know of, but they may have put something in my IV:shrug:
> 
> How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower? Next day
> 
> For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you? He was with us the whole time, he never left my side
> 
> Did you get an infection after your c-section? No, but I was very careful to keep it dry
> 
> After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections? I had the IV for 2 days, but it was just fluid, my pain meds were pills
> 
> Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section? Really bad
> 
> How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged? 4 days
> 
> What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards? I went into the hospital determined that I was going to have a vaginal birth...but LO had other plans and I ended up with a EMCS. I brought panties that were a size bigger than I needed, but they were bikini cut and they rested right on the scar. I wish I had brought something that went up higher( I know, I know very sexy:haha:)
> 
> Thanks again. :)

.


----------



## sw121

henrysmumkaz said:


> Sorry for butting in, this is a fantastic thread and I'll be checking back regularly as my bubs is also breech... Could I be really cheeky and ask for another question to be included?
> 
> - Do you feel terribly nauseous and/or actually vomit at any point during the entire c-section experience?
> 
> Thank you :flower:

I felt sick before going to theatre after I had the liquid stuff for the stomach acid. I felt better once I stood up to walk down to theatre. I started feeling sick again just before they started the surgery and they gave me some medication for it. I then felt sick immediately after the surgery ended and I was vomiting for the next hour or so. :nope:


----------



## mummytori

heya! mine was an emergency section, done at shrewsbury hospital in the UK, hope it helps :kiss:


Can you eat or drink before your c-section? - i did, was just starting to have my breakfast when things went wrong

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid? - nope, wasn't that prepared!

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural? - they should know your weight anyway?

How long did your legs feel numb for? - i had a general so a bit different

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs? - as soon as i woke up in recovery

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery? - they took him to daddy

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in? - i never really felt a huge difference when my milk came in, so id guess about the same as anyone else

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting? - yup, one a day for a week, which they taught me to do myself

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower? - 24 hours, once they'd taken out my cathertar

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you? - he wasn't allowed in the theatre cos i had a general, but was with me in recovery and came with me to my room once they were happy with me, then just normal visiting times

Did you get an infection after your c-section? - yup, 3 weeks later its still sticky and a bit smelly an im on antibiotics and using a medicated shower gel. its has made me a bit ill, very feverish an headachy, and the antibiotics come thru my breast milk and make teddy quite grizzly. this is the biggest downside to having a section in my opinion

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections? - i had a drip for fluids and one for blood thinning, and tablets for pain relief

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section? - nope

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged? - 3 days

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards? - that i was having one!! it was a big scary shock!! honestly tho, i had always thought a section was the easy option - it isn't. its a long recovery, and anyone else who'd had that kind of major surgery would be convalescing, but we have a newborn to cope with and thats not easy. also, having the drain taken out of your tum is pretty uncomfortable, i didn't like that at all!!

hope ive not made it sound too negative!! good luck with whatever happens :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*Can you eat or drink before your c-section?* I was given Ranitidine to take at 10pm the night before. No food after midnight and then another tablet taken an hour before the scheduled surgery.

*Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?* Ooops, see above :flower:

*Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?* No, you actually get a spinal which is a one off of medication. An epidural is where it is kept in your back.

*How long did your legs feel numb for?* Approximately 3-4 hours.

*How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?* I couldn't hold him until I got down to the NICU (my wee man has a heart condition), but they did bring him by my head so I could stroke his cheek.

*After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?* Like I said before, he was in the NICU so they took him away after I got to see him.

*How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?* Milk came in on the fourth day. Pretty standard whether you deliver vaginally or by section.

*Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?
* Yes, Fragmin for five days after, including the day I got the section.

*How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?* I had to wait until all the numbness wore off, but they do give you a sponge bath after.

*For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?
* He stayed until about 6:30pm that night. LO was born at 4:01pm.

*Did you get an infection after your c-section?* Nope! It healed so well!

*After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?* I had a drip in for fluids and for during the c-section, but all my pain relief was tablets.
*
Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?* Nope. If you're worried though, peppermint tea works very well!

*How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?* LO and I were discharged after four days. Would have been sooner if not for him in the NICU.

*What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?* Nothing really. Everything was explained so well before and during the section.

*- Do you feel terribly nauseous and/or actually vomit at any point during the entire c-section experience?* Yes, I experienced nausea during the section but that was mostly because I had been fasting the night before and they were supposed to section me at 8am but a cot didn't become available in the NICU until 3:30pm :growlmad:


----------



## missVN

Can you eat or drink before your c-section?
* I had to be at the hospital for 8am and wasn't allowed to eat from 8om the night before * 

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?
* I got given 2 ranitidine tablets, one to take at midnight and one at 6am on the day *

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?
* No I was never weighed at all during pregnancy *

How long did your legs feel numb for?
* I actually can't remember but it was definately later on the same day that I got feeling back *

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?
* I held him when I was taken into recovery, about 20-30 mins after he was delivered *

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?
* Ryan stayed with my OH who went through to the recovery room whilst I was being stitched up. He was never taken to a nursery or away from us. *

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?
* I had my section in Tues morning and my milk came in Fri evening. *

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?
* Yep- had to have them for 7 days. They were administered by the midwives for the two days I was on the ward but then I had to give them myself when I transferred to the birthing centre and then home. They were a bit stingy but not too bad, the thought of doing it was a lot worse than actually doing it. I was also given a sharps bin to dispose of them safely *

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?
* I was helped to have a shower the following morning, so was 24 hrs. *

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you? 
* My OH stayed with me until 10pm and then was back at 9am the following day. *

Did you get an infection after your c-section?
* I got a small infection just at one side of my wound, where it was a bit 'puckered' at one side due to tight stitches, about 2 weeks after my section. I was started on antibiotics and it cleared up really quickly. *

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?
* They left my drip in until the following morning but I was given pain relief orally- paracetamol and diclofenac by tablet and morphine in liquid form *

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?
* I did for the first 2 or 3 days, wasn't painful tho, just uncomfortable. Apparently peppermint tea is quite good for this. And this is a bit tmi but I can look back and laugh about now! When I was getting ready to transfer to the local birth unit after 2 days, I stood up to sort my bag and did the longest, loudest fanny fart ever! The combination on trying to laugh and trying not to hurt my stitches made me wee myself. My oh found it absolutely hilarious but I was mortfied when I had to tell the midwife and go for another shower  *

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?
* I was discharged from the hospital after 48hrs but decided to transfer to my local midwife run birth centre for an extra night to get extra help with breastfeeding. *

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?
* Not sure there was anythign really, I was quite well informed. I was very worried about the recovery and bonding with my baby- my friend really tried to get me to have an ecv as she said I wouldn't bond aswell  but actually I felt I recovered quite quickly. I was able to take a short walk around town a week after the section to register lo and was doing small jobs around the house- washing up, hanging laundry up at this time too. And I had no problems whatsoever with bonding, my issues with breastfeeding were also nothing to do with having a section *

I didn't feel sick at all during the procedure but I did get really itchy skin that drove me a bit mad! It is apparently a side effect of the drug they used for the spinal and it had wore off when I woke the following morning.

I feel I had a very positive experience having Ryan by c-section and I wouldn't hesitate to do it again if circumstances dictated it. I don't feel I have missed out at all on having a 'normal' birth and at the end of the day we are both safe and well.


----------



## ttcfirstbb

Im in the U.S. California

Can you eat or drink before your c-section?
*Nothing since midnight the day b4*
Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?
*Nope*
Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?
*Nope, they asked while putting it in if I felt anything to make sure it was the right dosage n also during the surgery*
How long did your legs feel numb for?
*For about 6 hrs*
How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?
*3 hrs later*
After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?
*My dh went with him to nursery while I was in recovery onve I was in my room 3 hrs later he stayed the whole time*
How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?
*3 days*
Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?
*no but they put a machine on my calves for circulation for 24hrs*
How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?
*had my c section at 8am friday n was able to shower saturday at around 2pm*
For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?
*he was allowed to stay with me the whole time til I got discharged even overnight*
Did you get an infection after your c-section?
*No*
After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?
* just pills*
Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?
* Yes drinking herbal tead helped*
How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?
*My csection was at 8am friday n I went home at 5pm sunday*
What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?
*it was not as bad as I thought it would be*


----------



## cerrie311

1st of all congrats ang good luck with your new baby :hugs: My lil man was breech oblique as well :thumbup:


Can you eat or drink before your c-section? Nope fast from midnite

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid? yup the nurses gave it to me pre epi

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural? Nope just asked how much I weighed in at my last pre natal check up

How long did your legs feel numb for? Dont really remember maybe an hr or so after

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs? As soon as he was checked over and swaddled they handed him to me in the OR while they were stitching me up :)

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery? stayed with us

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in? 4 days eeek

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting? nope, compression leg things for 24hrs

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower? 2 days

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you? Every min except to shower and use the bathroom lol

Did you get an infection after your c-section? nope

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections? Tablets and left epidural in for 48hrs

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section? no

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged? 4 days

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards? That we could film the birth!!!


----------



## Lauki

I had an emergency C-section, so things might be a bit different.
*
Can you eat or drink before your c-section?*
I had been in labour for nearly 24 hours, so I hadn't had anything to eat and only had water to drink.
*
Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?*
Nope
*
Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?
*
Nope, they just tested it with a cold spray on my body so I could tell them where I could feel pressure and when the spray would feel cold. The numbed areas I could only feel the pressure, not the spray being cold.
*
How long did your legs feel numb for?*
I walked myself to the toilet maybe 7 or 8 hours after the C-section.
*
How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?
*
They showed me her and put me on my chest about 3 minutes after she was born, as soon as she was checked and cleaned and wrapped up. Then after I was stapled up we had our first breastfeed and proper cuddle about half an hour after she came out.
*
After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?*
Baby stayed next to my bed the whole time.
*
How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?*
About 3 days.
*
Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?*
I had Clexane the 2 days I was in hospital and for a week afterwards. My husband gave them to me when we were at home.
*
How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?
*The day after. My C-section was at 7.30pm on Thursday night and I had a shower on Friday afternoon.
*
For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?*
Only for about an hour as it was late at night and visiting hours were over. This sucked bigtime as it was a very emotional time for me with being in pain and not being able to get out of bed easily to feed and care for my baby.
*
Did you get an infection after your c-section?*
Nope, the wound healed perfectly!
*
After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?*
I had paracetamol and some morphine like pain relief in pill form.
*
Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?*
Nope.
*
How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?
*Sophie was born on Thursday at 7.30pm and we left the hospital Saturday at 10pm.
*
What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?*
That there was no need to be so scared! The doctors were brilliant and everything went well. 
I also wish someone would have listened to me and changed my babies nappie earlier. I had been asking midwifes for hours as I couldn't get out of bed on my own but they all said it wasn't necessary or that they would do it soon. My baby ended up with poo all up her back! It was so sad =(!


----------



## Lauki

henrysmumkaz said:


> Sorry for butting in, this is a fantastic thread and I'll be checking back regularly as my bubs is also breech... Could I be really cheeky and ask for another question to be included?
> 
> - Do you feel terribly nauseous and/or actually vomit at any point during the entire c-section experience?
> 
> Thank you :flower:

I never experienced anything like this =)!


----------



## v2007

I felt ill during my section. 

Felt all vommy and cold sweat. 

They just gave me Oxygen via a mask. 

V xx


----------



## animalcracker

This is a wonderful thread!

I am having a C Section as I have a large fibroid in the way of the birth canal + I have a tiny pelvis. 

Keep them coming ladies! It's great to read all of your experiences.


----------



## x__amour

I had an EMCS so my answers will be a little different but I will try and answer as many as possible! :flower:

Can you eat or drink before your c-section?
I was induced and once the pitocin started I was not allowed to eat.

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?
Not sure. 

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?
No.

How long did your legs feel numb for?
Quite some time.

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?
I couldn't. I literally felt dead, I couldn't move. 5 hours later I finally had the strength.

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?
My hospital encouraged having baby stay with you. She only went to the nursery for vitals and such.

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?
4 days.

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?
Not that I was aware of. They injected a lot into me though.

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?
I think right after but I didn't have the strength until I got home Thursday night. (Had her Tuesday.)

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?
Hospitals in the US generally don't send your partner home. He was with me the entire time.

Did you get an infection after your c-section?
Thankfully, no.

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?
Tablets. Percocet. 

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?
I don't think so.

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?
I went in Monday to be induced, EMCS Tuesday and discharged myself Thursday. Was supposed to leave Friday but they were awful to me.

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?
Well, I wish I didn't have to have one at all. :lol: But I'm not sure.


----------



## JeepGirl

I forgot to say that to prevent a infection my Doctor told me to use a hair dryer on the low setting a few times a day to keep the scar dry. Mine was too sore to touch for a few weeks, so that worked great.


----------



## AimeeM

Is the blood thinning injection only linked with a higher BMI? I thought they couldn't give blood thinners while bleeding which you would be after a sect. Does anyone know anything more about this or in more detail? Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

They aren't linked with BMI. It's mainly to make sure you don't clot and have complications. I'm sure you can ask your doctor or midwife for more information :flower:


----------



## mummySS

Hiya, i'm from the Uk and had an emergency c section.. This is a great thread, i wish i'd have known all this before i had mine!


Can you eat or drink before your c-section? THEY ADVISED ME NOT TO EAT AND TO ONLY SIP WATER OR SQUASH. BY THE WAY I WAS TOTALLY STARVING THE WHOLE TIME AND WAS DYING TO EAT, LOL. 

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid? NO

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural? NO

How long did your legs feel numb for? PROBABLY ABOUT 12 HOURS

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs? AS SOON AS THEY'D STITCHED ME UP THEY PUT HIM ON ME, I COULD HOLD HIM WITH MY ARMS TO BF HIM. BUT IT WAS ABOUT 8 HOURS BEFORE I COULD ACTUALLY LIFT HIM MYSELF AND ABOUT 24 HOURS BEFORE I COULD PICK HIM UP. 

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery? STAYS WITH YOU.

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in? TOOK QUITE A WHILE, MAYBE 7 DAYS. 

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting? YES THEY TOLD ME TO TAKE THEM FOR 7 DAYS, I MANAGED 5 DAYS (GOT MY HUBBY TO INJECT THEM AT HOME ON DAYS 4 AND 5), BUT I'LL BE HONEST THEY WERE PRETTY PAINFUL SO I GAVE UP AFTER 5 DAYS.

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower? 24 HOURS - EVEN THOUGH IT WAS IN THE GROTTY HOSPITAL IT WAS THE BEST SHOWER OF MY LIFE!

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you? HE STAYED ABOUT 5 HOURS.

Did you get an infection after your c-section? NO... NOT YET ANYWAY, FX!

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections? NO JUST TABLETS I THINK. 

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section? NO

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged? 3 DAYS. I THINK THAT'S PRETTY STANDARD UNLESS YOU HAVE COMPLICATIONS?


----------



## RJ2

Bambers said:


> Hello there :)
> 
> I may have to have a c-section with this baby as she is currently oblique breech and is refusing to budge. I was just wondering if you could answer these few questions that I can't find a straight forward answer to on the net elsewhere...thank you for your time in advance. Can you also state which country you are in too please. :flower: x

I delivered at North Shore Private Hospital, Sydney Australia.

Can you eat or drink before your c-section?

Had and emergency CS after 36hr of labor so ate about 1/2 hr before.

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?

NO

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?

NO

How long did your legs feel numb for?

Started to slowly get feeling about an hour after be didn't really notice as I wasn't trying to get up.

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?

Could have held him and had him with me in recovery but as I was a bit out of it he went with dad to wait in my room. I got out of recovery about an hour 15min after surgery.

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?

As above.

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?

Just the same as normal.

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?

NO.

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?

Next day.

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?

Not sure, bub and I eventually fell asleep and Dad woke me when he turned up the next morning.

Did you get an infection after your c-section?

NO.

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?

No. Doc used something called a pain buster. It was a small ball attached to one end of the incision with a small tube sewn in the length of the incision that slow released local anesthetic for the first few days and they just slide the tube out when it finished.

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?

NO.

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?

4 Days.

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?

No. For the fact it was unexpected I was quite happy with how everything went.


----------



## soybeangirl

Can you eat or drink before your c-section? No. And if it's an emergency they will schedule according to when you last ate/drank

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid? yes. it tasted like a little shot of margarita!!!

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural? no but I had been at the doctor's office the same morning.

How long did your legs feel numb for? about 1 1/2 hours

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs? as soon as i was in recovery!

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery? She went to the nursery for her newborn screening. She was gone about an hour.

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in? Yeah, um... still struggling with that one. But I nursed her in recovery.

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting? No. I was encouraged to move my legs as much as possible and even get up to walk. 

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower? I had some medication for my blood pressure that kept me in bed so for me it was day 3 after surgery.

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you? immediately

Did you get an infection after your c-section? not at all!

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections? Tablets of motrin and percocet. Morphine was an option, though. 

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section? OMG I thought my shoulder had broken, IT WAS IN MY SHOULDER and it was HORRIBLE. Worst part of the whole experience. Ugh. 

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged? 4 days.

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards? The trapped gas was horrible and I had no idea it would be a problem. Also, you WILL need help at home. It is major surgery, after all. You cannot possibly be supermom right away so if someone offers help, take it. Also, if you intend to breastfeed, stick it out. It's very easy to get lazy when it comes to the feeding. Just be prepared. 

I am in Tennessee, USA and had a very pleasent cesarian experience. Good luck!


----------



## inperfected

I'm in New Zealand and had a Emergency (bordering on crash (extreme emergency) right when they were about to start due to waters breaking, him small and breech). 

Can you eat or drink before your c-section? I did maybe 3 hours before. No one really asked (as I said, emergency one)

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid? No

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural? No

How long did your legs feel numb for? No idea to be honest... Possibly a max of 6 hours? It was quite a blur...

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs? For me it was 1 day later due to him being 29 weeks

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery? NICU

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in? Took about 4-5 days for me, it came in the first time i was about to kangaroo cuddle him. 

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting? No, possibly since I'd had them for a week beforehand

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower? The next morning I think

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you? He was born at 7.50pm, we went and saw our baby at 1am and he left at 2am

Did you get an infection after your c-section? Very minor one that cleared with cream. 

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections? Drip for a wee while then that night it was removed. 

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section? Nope, but I have had after laproscopy in the past. 

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged? 3.5 days

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards? Buy a drink bottle :) A camelbak better bottle is amazing as you don't have to tilt it to drink it. https://www.camelbak.com/Sports-Recreation/Bottles/Better-Bottle-75L.aspx I'd had one in the past before I'd had a baby, and the next morning I sent hubby to buy one :)


----------



## JeepGirl

Just thought of something to add to 

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?

Try not to laugh, sneeze or cough because it hurts


----------



## Lauki

JeepGirl said:


> Just thought of something to add to
> 
> What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?
> 
> Try not to laugh, sneeze or cough because it hurts

Oh yea! I completely forgot about that! But that was one of the worst things afterwards!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Agreed! Coughing was agony! Oh and try to poo when the pain killers have kicked in :haha:


----------



## soybeangirl

Haha so true. I was terrified to sneeze. It hurt when I finally did, though. As for the poop, I was given colace to make sure I wouldn't be in agony during the first poo, and I wasn't.


----------



## MiissDior

Iv had 2 x elective sections.
one in feb 2010
and other 13days ago
I'am in IRELAND

*Can you eat or drink before your c-section?* No not from midnight

*Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?*
Yes I had one the night before and One the morning of the section

*Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?*I had spinal Not epidural, but yes i was weighted before Op

*How long did your legs feel numb for?* My 1st section about 12hours My 2nd section alot less 4-6hours

H*ow soon after the operation could you hold bubs?* about 6-8hours

*After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?* He stayed with me

*How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?*Not Bf-ing

*Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?*
Yes - damn cant remeber name cleaxane or sumtin like that
but 1st section i got them in my arm the nights i stayed in and 2nd section i had them in my legs each night i was in.

*How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?*
On the second day after op i was allowed my 1st shower.

*For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?* Until late night about 10pm ish - he was granted open access for visiting at anytime anyways from 9am -10ish pm

*Did you get an infection after your c-section?* NO after 1st and im still recovering from second.. 

*After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?* Both times i had just tablets for AFTER the operation, had morphene both times (injected same time as spinal)
*
Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?*
Not trapped wind but bowels wouldnt move for 3days after op, very painful when could go

*How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?*
4 nights

*What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?* i learned alot after my 1st section of what to expect 2nd time round, my only advise to anyone is get back up on your feet and get mobile as much as you can, as it will help you recover ALOT quicker if you get up as soon as possible.. and dont be afraid to hit the nurse call button if you need extra pain relief for the night of the section cant reach baby crib or something, *GIRLS A MUST HAVE * BIGGGG GRANNY KNICKERS.. the ones that come up over your belly button.. there a saving grace when you had a section


----------



## quirk

Hi, I'm still recovering from an emergency c-section that I had on 6th August, but it really wasn't that bad. I'm in the UK.

Can you eat or drink before your c-section?- I didn't, as my mind wasn't on this (a very long labour), but they didn't say I couldn't.

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid? - No, I don't think so.

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural? - No. The epidurals weren't working when in labour, so I was given a spinal block.

How long did your legs feel numb for? - A few hours.

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs? - They offered him to me straight away, but I was too tired and sick. I held him as soon as they wheeled me out of the surgery room.

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery- He stayed with me and they helped encourage skin to skin and breastfeeding.

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in? Probably about 4 days for a good load.

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting? - Yes, 1 a day for a week.

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower? - The day after.

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you? - He could stay with me all the first night and had to abide by visiting times the following day when I was moved onto the next ward. 

Did you get an infection after your c-section? - No.

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections? - I had loads of tablets.

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section? - No.

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged? - 6 days, but that's because he had an infection, if he hadn't, I think it would have been about 3 days, but only because I'd lost a lot of blood.

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards? - That it really isn't that bad. I was also scared of what it would look like, but they did a brilliant job and there are no staples and all the stitches are inside.


----------



## Clareabell

*Can you eat or drink before your c-section? *I had an emergency section so yes I did but no if elective you cant. I had an epidural at 6cm dilated and the minute that was put in I was only allowed water incase it ended up in a section.

*Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?*Yes I was given two tablets to take during my labour to reduce stomach acid incase of having a section. Before going into theatre I was galso given a shot like drink to take. 

*Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?*No I was not weighed, thank god would hate to think how much I was then.

*How long did your legs feel numb for?*
With the epidural I could still feel and move my legs it was a mobile epidural but when I went into theatre it was increased so I was completely numb up to my boobs. Feeling started returning really quickly after. I remember being in recovery and being able to wiggle my big toe.:)

*How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?*I was given her about 5 minutes after she was born, I was still being stitched up and she was passed to me for skin to skin and was shoved down the front of my gown. 

*After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?*She never left my side.

*How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?*My milk came in on day three I had a good supply also. 

*Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?*
I was given a drip of synotocin to prevent clotting and hemorraging.

*How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?*
I got up and showered my self the next day at about 10am she was born at 5am the previous day so just over 24 hours. 

*For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?*
My husband went home about 40 minutes after she was born, it was a LONG labour and was early in the morning and I was being transferred to the ward and partners were not allowed in at that time of day. 

*Did you get an infection after your c-section*?

Unfortunately I did get an infection after but two courses of anti biotics soon cleared it up it was not the end of the world.

*After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?*After the initial morphine that you are given during the procedure I was then given oral pain killers.

*Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?*
No

*How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?* I stayed in hospital for two days. I could of stayed longer had I wanted to but Iwas desperate to get home. 

*What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?*
I was under prepared for the recovery, It is hard for the first few days. I really needed help and support I was really sore and moving and walking was difficult. Isoon recoved really quickly though but prior to her birth I always focused on what the actual procedure would be like and that is easy in comparision to the recovery at home.


----------



## lynys

JeepGirl said:


> Just thought of something to add to
> 
> What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?
> 
> Try not to laugh, sneeze or cough because it hurts

Oh yes... these were the worst. I found it hurt getting out of my bed at home for weeks after, but at the hospital, I was up and about a few hours after section. Once the freezing wore off enough, they made me walk to the washroom, and after that I was on my own. Had catheter removed early next morn, but, overnight, I was in and out of my bed trying to settle Charley down. She and another baby in my room decided to have a cry-off at about 3 am. lol


----------



## bluey

Hi, I'm in England. I had emergency section first time & having elective at 39 weeks this time. 

Can you eat or drink before your c-section?
First time, I hadn't eaten anything for 24 hours beforehand. This time I have to fast from midnight with section scheduled for the morning.

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?
Don't remember from 1st time. Been told to collect a pre-med a week before this time which I believe is ranitidine which is an antacid medication.

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?
Not 1st time. No idea this time.

How long did your legs feel numb for?
Not as long as I expected. I think maybe 5 or 6 hours.

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?
Straight away.

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?
Thomas stayed with me & DH throughout.

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?
2-3 days

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?
I recall having a single injection of clexane. 

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?
Had section at lunchtime, showered that evening once my legs were up to walking.

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?
DH stayed until visiting hours finished at 8pm-ish.

Did you get an infection after your c-section?
No, although scar was a bit weepy for 3 weeks after. I used antiseptic wipes and it cleared up by itself.

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?
Tablets. 

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?
Not that I recall.

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?
Walked home on Monday afternoon (had section Sat lunchtime)

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?
From the 1st time, I wish I'd known that it was going to be the only way to get Thomas out - would have saved 24 hours of exhausting, excruciating back-to-back labour!!!

xxx


----------



## Sherri81

Can you eat or drink before your c-section? 
-No you can't eat before a c-section. There is the fear that you may end up needing a general, so they like to have nothing in the stomach. Also, some of the meds they can use during the section will make you want to throw up, and its much nicer to not actually be throwing up, but just gagging instead.

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?
-Yes. It was a vile liquid that made me almost throw up. There is no way to describe the taste. It was vile. Sour and sharp and bitter tasting all at once.

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?
-No I was never weighed. I believe they asked how much I weighed, and they must have just believed my guesstimate.

How long did your legs feel numb for?
-I had a full spinal performed, so I lost feeling basically from my boobs down. At first I started feeling alot of heat in my feet and they started getting prickly, like when they are asleep. Then they started feeling really hot and heavy, and they said this was normal and what they wanted to happen. It was a very disconcerting feeling, as I knew my feet were there, and they were super heavy, but I couldn't do anything about it. Within about 6 minutes, I was completely numb. I went into the OR at 2AM, and Colby was born at 2:17. I needed them to remove my cerclage afterwards. So I'm not sure how long the entire procedure took, but I was already regaining feeling in my feet by the time they wheeled me into the recovery room. Once again, the feeling came back the same way it went; heaviness, heat, prickly feelings. After an hour in recovery, I had enough movement in my legs and feet that I could be taken back to my room.

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?
-My son was born at 36+1 with alot of fluid in his lungs, so he was taken to the NICU after he was cleaned up. So my experience with this will be different than others. After they assessed that he was okay in the immediate sense, they held him by my face so I could see him and kiss him. Then he was taken away to the NICU and my husband went with him, while they worked on removing my cerclage and sewing me up. I was taken straight from recovery to the NICU at around 4:30AM and I was allowed to hold him in there as he was stable enough to be out of the incubator for a bit.

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?
-It depends on the condition of you and the baby. If the baby is healthy, I believe they will put the baby in with you. I believe if there is a nursery in your hospital, you can request that the baby go there so you can have some rest. If the baby is healthy and all the hospital has is a NICU, they will not send the baby there for you to rest, so the baby would then go in with you. If the baby has fluid in his lungs or some other such difficulty, they will go to the NICU for observation.

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in? 
-Three days

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?
-No. I was on Fragmin injections and aspirin throughout the pregnancy, but I was not given anything after surgery.

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?
-You will have a cathater in until you are able to go to the bathroom completely on your own. For me, this was 18 hours. I was able to get up within 8 hours, but there was no way I would have made it to the bathroom quickly if I had to, so for that reason, the cathater stayed in for those 18 hours. Even after it was removed, there were some close calls getting to the bathroom as I was on my own then (husband had to go home), and I wasn't able to get around fast enough. They encourage you to have the cathetar removed after 24 hours at the most, and they encourage you to have a shower then as well. They don't reccomend baths until the vaginal bleeding has slowed down.

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?
-Where? In the OR? Mine left with our son. I believe that is pretty standard for babies going to NICU. If the baby is fine and rooms in with you, then I don't know how long they stay in the OR.

Did you get an infection after your c-section?
-Not in the wound itself. I am currently battling a uterine infection which I have had since delivery. I will be going in for a D&C in the next 36 hours.

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?
-I was given Regular Strength Tylenol and Voltaren. These are both tablets. The Tylenol you can take 2 every 4 hours, the Voltaren you can only take 1 every 8 hours. These were not enough for me as I was doing much more walking than is normal, as my baby was in the NICU down the hall, so I was also given Coedine tablets.

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?
-No. I was able to go #2 by that evening. I never needed their stool softeners, and I never had trouble passing gas. I will say that it was uncomfortable to use the washroom as you will feel like your abdomen is splitting open. You use your stomach muscles for all of this, and the feeling is very odd when you have to stand, sit, lower yourself onto the toilet etc.

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?
-I have cardiac issues, so I was admitted for 7 days post delivery. I was in for 3 days before the section.

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?
-Apparently it is very common for babies of c-sections to be born with fluid in their lungs. Because they are being pulled out, they don't have a chance to have the fluid squeezed out, like they do in a vaginal delivery. This is, from my understanding, one of the most common reasons for c-section babies to be sent to the NICU after delivery. Some bigger babies will be able to cough and wheeze it out, and the rest then reabsorbs, but some smaller babies can't cough it all up, so they sound wheezy and gasping and may need to be put on O2 to help them until it reabsorbs.

When they cut into you, yes, they make about a 6 or 7 inch incision on the outside, but on the inside, they will tear you much further. They will make the same incision in your muscles, but if it isn't big enough, they will just rip you like a worn t-shirt.

They will be cutting through the majority of your nerves, so you will have a degree of numbness, externally, all around your incision. But inside will hurt like hell still! This numbness can make for easy stitch or staple removal though, as you won't really feel them. It can be disconcerting though, and can take months to years to come back.

When they sew you up, they may actually trap some of your nerve endings into the incision, leaving you with searing pain anywhere this has happened. It won't be continuous pain, but when you move a certain way, you will feel like a knife is being shoved into you.

They will do a certain amount of cauterizing in the OR, so you will smell roasting flesh at some point.

Almost everyone feels the urge to throw up. Some people, like me, just gag and gag... Others will actually throw up.

It can take up to a year for the muscular facia to heal properly, and until then, your internal organs can push against the muscles and pooch out a bit.

I can't think of anything else at this point. I told my OB I wished she'd told me this stuff, and she said she had heard of this stuff happening, but hasn't experienced it herself as she hasn't had a c-section herself. So she hadn't thought to tell me anything.

Good luck.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

They must do things a bit differently in Canada as opposed to the UK :shrug:


----------



## JeepGirl

Ozzieshunni said:


> They must do things a bit differently in Canada as opposed to the UK :shrug:

Other than not getting injections afterwards to prevent clotting and OH staying in the room with us the whole 5 days, my experience was much like the UK ladies. Mine wasn't like Sherri81's at all:shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

That's really interesting. Every hospital must be different then. :dohh: of course it is! Curse my baby brain!


----------



## Bambers

Thank you ladies very informative....I had a c-section but that was 20 years ago that is why I asked for an update. It doesn't sound like that much has changed except for the anti-clotting injections and the antacid meds.

x x


----------



## amipregnant

wow thanks for a brilliant thread, made me feel much better!


----------



## Sherri81

Aww, now I feel like my experience was so abnormal :(

I kind of just thought most sections ended up like mine. Although I do remember telling them while they were cutting into me, that it wasn't anything like what they show on tv, and they said that's what everyone says. So I thought everyone was like me...

Maybe it is a Canadian thing, or just a hospital by hospital thing, since I was in a Cardiac Hospital. I mean, obviously they do other things as well, but their main focus was on cardiac issues.


----------



## JeepGirl

Sherri81 said:


> Aww, now I feel like my experience was so abnormal :(
> 
> I kind of just thought most sections ended up like mine. Although I do remember telling them while they were cutting into me, that it wasn't anything like what they show on tv, and they said that's what everyone says. So I thought everyone was like me...
> 
> Maybe it is a Canadian thing, or just a hospital by hospital thing, since I was in a Cardiac Hospital. I mean, obviously they do other things as well, but their main focus was on cardiac issues.

Aww don't feel like it was abnormal. Each birth and hospital is different.


----------



## bnt2010

I am in the United States and just had a c-section a few days ago.

Can you eat or drink before your c-section? 
*Mine wasn't planned but they did have to ask me when I last ate or drank.*

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?
*Yes, they gave me some through IV and then some I had to drink
*

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?
*I was weighed when they admitted me earlier that morning
*

How long did your legs feel numb for?
*I was able to move my feet within about an hour or so I'd say. I had full feeling back within just a few hours.*

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?
*As soon as I was in my room, they took me there directly after they closed me up and I was nursing her within a few minutes of being in there*

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?
*She stayed with me*

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?
*Right away*

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?
*They never gave me a shot, but may have put something in my IV. They did put these things on my legs that tightened every few seconds to keep the blood flowing and prevent clotting*

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?
*The next day*

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?
*He stayed with me the whole time*

Did you get an infection after your c-section?
*So far no*

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?
*Left a drip in overnight and then offered me tablets starting the next day. I have not taken anything for the pain though, it really isn't that bad to me*

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?
*Yes! I'm still struggling with that. Even though I have IBS I did not know t was possible to feel so much pain from gas lol*

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?
*48 hours*

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?
*Probably about the gas lol. I never expected to have a c-section though and considered it one of my biggest fears about delivering. It really wasn't as bad as I thought it would be though*


----------



## little_lady

Bambers said:


> Hello there :)
> 
> I may have to have a c-section with this baby as she is currently oblique breech and is refusing to budge. I was just wondering if you could answer these few questions that I can't find a straight forward answer to on the net elsewhere...thank you for your time in advance. Can you also state which country you are in too please. :flower: x
> 
> Can you eat or drink before your c-section?
> 
> Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?
> 
> Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?
> 
> How long did your legs feel numb for?
> 
> How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?
> 
> After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?
> 
> How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?
> 
> Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?
> 
> How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?
> 
> For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?
> 
> Did you get an infection after your c-section?
> 
> After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?
> 
> Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?
> 
> How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?
> 
> What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?
> 
> Thanks again. :)


Hiya! I had Isabelle four days ago by emergency C-section after getting all the way to 10cm :(

Anyway, here's my experience:

1) I drank water a couple of minutes before they told me I had to go to theatre, but as I had already had an epidural for pain relief I couldn't eat anything anyway.

2) Yes they gave me some sweet watery stuff to drink which was nice.

3) No I didn't have to be weighed, they just topped up until I confirmed I was completely numb.

4) I had my c section at 5.30pm, by the time I woke up in the morning the numbness had gone.

5) I held her in recovery.They offered for me to hold her in theatre but I was too uncomfortable.

6) Baby was with me all the time.

7) My milk came in on day 3.

8) Yes, I had three in my tummy, one for each day I was in hospital. None at home,

9) As soon as they took off my dressing, which was on day three, but you can ask for it earlier,

10) He stayed with me for four hours and went home at 10pm.

11) No infection 

12) I had tablets for pain relief, to be honest I wasn't really in pain, just an ache where the incision was.

13) Yes really bad wind, it's still not gone away!!

14) Three days, but this was longer than normal as I had an infection due to my waters breaking a day before I had the baby, and they had to ensure this was clear. One lady in the bed opposite felt so well she went home 22 hours after her section!!

15) I wish I had known to expect a lot of pressure when they are doing the actual procedure, I thought I would hardly feel anything but I did feel everything, it just wasn't painful if you know what I mean!!

Hope this helps :)


----------



## TiredNurse27

Mine was emergency so only some is relevent.

Can you eat or drink before your c-section?
*Wasn't allowed to have more than ice chips through the whole induction process - I imagine that will be less of a problem if it's a planned section*

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?
*No but didn't have any problems as a consequence*

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?
*Only got weighed at first antenatal appt, they must have estimated it I guess. Next time I would insist on it*

How long did your legs feel numb for?
*When I woke up the next day my legs felt heavy not numb or cold like during induction/surgery*

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?
*Not really relevant cos I fell asleep after the whole induction/surgery fiasco and didn't get to until 11.30 am (he was born at 3am). But I guess my body preferred sleep *

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?
*They took him for a few hours one night but asked my permission first*

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?
*Day 3 *

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?
*Once or twice only*

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?
*Day 3*

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?
*Probably half hour to an hour*

Did you get an infection after your c-section?
*Yes in my uterus, my scar healed nicely I took arnica and it worked a treat, will be taking it again*

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?
*They kept the epidural running on low*

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?
*No*

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?
*3 days*

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?
*That if I need help lifting baby it's ok to ask for it, I lifted that child up in some very peculiar ways*


----------



## MissFox

Can you eat or drink before your c-section?
If it's planned- No. If you're in the hospital they like to limit what you consume incase it turns into a EMCS but if you are coming in off the street and need an EMCS then how did you know you weren't supposed to eat.

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?
yup. NASTY

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?
I got weighed at checkin at the hospital for my induction. IDK if they used that info.

How long did your legs feel numb for?
I was moving them shortly after I was woken up (GA)

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?
Once I was out of Recovery I held her as soon as I was in the room. She was just over an hour old.

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?
I could choose to keep her iwth me or in the nursery. I sent her to the nursery on the 2nd day beecause I was having a panic attack and wanted to go walk outside. She had to stay inside.

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?
Standard. IDK- I never felt engorged or anything. It was all fine.

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?
Don't remember.

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?
I didn't get a bath for 4 weeks but I took a shower the next day.

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?
Mine stayed until we left the hospital.

Did you get an infection after your c-section?

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?
As long as I had my IV in I got IV pain relief. As soon as it was out I got pills.

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?
Yes- Ask for something to help with it. They gave me pills.

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?
I had her Monday (went in Sunday for induction). I could have left Wednesday but I was pretty straight forward on wanting to stay the extra day. I knew I had much to do at home so if I wasn't thereI wouldn't try.

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?
I did a lot of research "just in case" i had to have one. I felt better about being more prepared.


----------



## DaddyByDay123

hi,
My wife and I are proud parents of a beautiful 21 month old boy, and I to this day cannot forget how horrifying our first childbirth went. We are both scared to death of this next delivery, and are unable to find an OB that can give us peace of mind knowing we may have the option of a C-section delivery. Every answer has been an absolute no. And dont worry, this time will go better. We are so scared we have even considered terminating the pregnancy over it which has torn us both apart from the inside out.
My wife has a lot of health issues, chronic pancreatitis from gal stones, bulging discs in her back, severe endometriosis, degenerative disc disease, and the list goes on. Our first childbirth she had numerous pancreatic attacks, and ultimately became pre eclamsic. They decided to do an early induction once the symptoms got worse. 
At the time we had no insurance and were supposedly in the best hospital for delivery in the area, but in actuality we weren't. Due to all of my wife's pre-delivery health problems and her pre-eclamsia issues she was given a high risk label. This didn't seem to matter on the day of delivery as we never actually saw the doctor, we suffered with a hateful mid-wife the entire time.
As the blood pressure got to the critical point they decided to go ahead and induce labor. The entire time they were unable to properly monitor the baby's heart rate, and brought in 3 different machines, and tried several hookups, and 2 different catheter monitors. Nothing seemed to work properly. So my wife was dilated at 6 inches and they gave her the petocin. My wife screamed so loud it could be heard from multiple floor levels and through many walls, and it went on for what seemed like an eternity. The labor lasted 12 hours, and I think 6 of them were with her screaming the entire time. On many occasions I had to leave. I very much didn't feel this was normal and my wife doesn't even actually remember most of it due to the shock she went into. All she remembers was it being very, very bad. 
She pushed out our son when she was only 7 centimeters dilated and the nurses who overdosed her on the petocin kept telling her not to push, but my wife told me she had no control over it. She HAD to push. When my son came out, he tore a very long tear all the way from my wifes cervix, to the outside of her vagina that was bleeding so profusely she immediately had to be sewn up with multiple stitches in order to stop the bleeding. Even today she still feels that the area is very tender, effects our sex life, and was never really properly sewn up to heal correctly.
My son was very weak and very tired after the delivery that he did not even cry for a good ten minutes. He was breathing and he was awake, but he was exhausted. 
We to this day still come to tears whenever we try to discuss the details of this night, and I am actually in tears right now, just having to get this out.
We have been so far to three OB's in San Diego, and without going into too much detail, really just the medical facts have asked the doctors if an elective C section is an option and every one of them have said no.
We are not going to go through this again, and I need to desperately find a doctor who will give us the option to have an elective C-section so that we can live through the rest of this pregnancy without fear that the delivery of our next child will result in another nightmare. Can someone please give me some advice, so that I can better understand who I need to get in touch with to ensure that we can enjoy this birth.

We have great insurance (Aetna). We have plenty of medical records to show my wife's poor health history and we are working on getting the records of our last birth ( which are on the east coast).

Thank you kindly for reading my story. I am worried to death and am really doing all I can to find a doctor who we can trust with our delivery, and all I am asking for is some advice, a name, a recommendation.
-Rob


----------



## MissFox

Where are you daddy? I know where I live if you want a section you get one. I am sorry to hear ofyour hard birth and I wish you luck finding g the right Dr fir you


----------



## DaddyByDay123

We are in San Diego. And thus far seem to be having a very difficult time finding one who is willing to do it. Which to me is absolutely crazy. My wife is already having a lot of problems so far with this pregnancy, and is labeled high risk. She is having pancreatic attacks. And has a sub coreonic bleed that has been getting larger in the last three weeks. Monitored by the ER docs here in San diego. But it almost seems like the women OB's here are less than sympathetic.


----------



## MissFox

That is insane! I live near eureka and they are all about natural everything here but if you request it you get it. You are the ones paying for it and they need to di what you think is best. March in there a d demand that you have an elective c section or tell them they need to refer you to someone who will do it. Good luck


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Daddy, if you're paying for the labour via insurance, you should have a choice. Have you tried other doctors up north from San Diego? Maybe if your wife and yourself sought counseling about the trauma from the birth, the psychologist would be able to help you by providing a recommendation that your wife have a c-section for emotional reasons.
I find it odd that in the USA, the doctors won't consider a c-section, especially with the vast amount of medical problems that your wife suffers from. She shouldn't have been made to push at 7cm! :nope:


----------



## Mummy2onexx

i had my little girl 10 months ago by Emergency Caesarean after getting to 9cm on my own! :( 

Can you eat or drink before your c-section? i was only allowed water so they must have known i was going to end up in theatre!

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid? cant remember what i had tbh was so rushed lol

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural? no, i had the epidural at 7cm they doctors advised me to.

How long did your legs feel numb for? not long at all when i was still in theatre i got told off for pulling my self up on the bed lol :haha: 

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs? i held her as soon as she was born.

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery? she didn't leave my side at all for the whole time i was in hospital.

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in? i bottle fed :)

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting? not that i'm aware of no.

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower? i had a shower the next day.

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you? i had my LO at 12.52pm my OH didn't leave until 8pm he was back at 10am the next day.

Did you get an infection after your c-section? nope.

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections? i was only allowed paracetamol really couldn't have anything stronger due to asthma. 

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section? nope.

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged? i had my daughter on the saturday didn't leave until tuesday afternoon.

i'm from the UK :)


----------



## andysgirl

- I had emergency c section so food was not discussed.
- i was not weighed
- I had spinal as well as epidural but had full feeling back & helped to stand about 8 hours after Chloe born
- I could hold her as soon as in recovery - so about 40mins
- Chloe stayed with me & a nurse helped me place her back in crib or pick her up
- 4 days till milk finally came through
- yes 3 days of anti-clotting in top of thigh
- shower at 11am when hubby visited to watch bubs
- hubby stayed for few hours after section but had top leave as middle of the night when placed on ward
- yes had flu syptoms (possibly due to over 20hours between waters breaking & birth)
- pain relief tablet form but they left canular in incase of infection
- I had to stay in for 6 days due to possible infection
- BIG KNICKERS


----------



## Frankie

Can you eat or drink before your c-section? Nope your given a cut off time for food

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid? Yes in the morning and before you head down

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural? I wasnt weighted

How long did your legs feel numb for? About 45 minutes after surgery

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs? Once the numbness eased and when I had a bite to eat

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery? Stayed a while but the midwife took him for few hours

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in? a day or 2 

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting? I had 5 to take 3 I administered myself

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower? Next day 

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you? Til 9pm 

Did you get an infection after your c-section? Nope scarring slightly opened 

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections? Tablets and an injection 

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section? Nope 

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged? I discharged myself after 2 days as they were crap 

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards? Where the canteen was for food


----------



## jadesh101

Can you eat or drink before your c-section? 
*I couldn't*

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid? *No, emergency c-section*

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?
*no emergency c-section*

How long did your legs feel numb for? 
*errmm started feeling pins and needles in the evening, had epi roughly at 2.30pm 
*
How soon after the operation could you hold bubs? 
*they handed me baby as I was wheeled into recovery *

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery? 
*baby stayed with me *

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in? 
*straight away really*

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting? 
*I was already on blood thinners*

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower? 
*the next day they encourage it (but use baby wash and shampoo ect)*

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you? 
*till I was wheeled up to maternity ward in the evening* 

Did you get an infection after your c-section? 
*No*

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections? 
*tablets of codine and injections of morphine which I refused after a few days as it made me to sleepy*

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section? 
*ermm I did blow off alot haha*

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged? 
*1 week
*
What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards? 
*how much it hurts when you move for the first time*

*no sickness, but I did have a itchy nose and a cold shake which I was told was a side effect of epi xx*


----------



## jadesh101

double post


----------



## jadesh101

AimeeM said:


> Is the blood thinning injection only linked with a higher BMI? I thought they couldn't give blood thinners while bleeding which you would be after a sect. Does anyone know anything more about this or in more detail? Xx

clexane and aspirin are both safe for breastfeeding x


----------



## Rainie

> Can you eat or drink before your c-section?
> 
> Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?
> 
> Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?
> 
> How long did your legs feel numb for?
> 
> How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?
> 
> After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?
> 
> How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?
> 
> Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?
> 
> How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?
> 
> For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?
> 
> Did you get an infection after your c-section?
> 
> After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?
> 
> Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?
> 
> How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?
> 
> What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?

1) I was rushed down for a E CS so therefore i did not get told if i could eat or drink. I had not though that day due to everything moving so fast. 

2) Nope but as i said it was emergency cs

3) No was not weighed with a cs the anthetiatist is there will you and he can determine from your last check up how much to use. 

4) i came out from the operation after a hour, was a tight one for time and then i began to feel some feeling about a hour and half later. :)

5) I held bubs right after i came out of the operation but i did have to be passed her as i was scared id drop her. 

6) Bubz stayed with me but you have to ring bell for the nurse to pass bubz unless they get you up same day.

7) mine came in wayyyyyy before bubz was born and this happened again this time.

8) Funnily i do not remember, i remember them saying something about it and giving it me but i do not remember when, must have been when i could not feel it. 

9) i had a shower the same day i was moved from the bed to the chair as i felt grubby after the experience or sitting to standing.

10) My oh stayed with as i had my daughter after 4pm and they went home midnight i believe and was allowed back at 10am.

11) Yes and no, no from the operation but i developed something after when i still get irritation now but it was external not internal.

12) i did not have anything as a pain relief, i just was on co dydramol which is what i normally took before pregnancy so did not really ask for anything else and i had strepthroat so had things to take my mind off that side of pain hehe

13) Nope i was lucky in that sense and managed to go toilet without getting supplements.

14) i was in there for 6 days but mine was complicated.

15) I wish someone had told me to stay in the hospital gowns as when they get you out of bed to standing everything leaves you fast and ends up on the floor and the nurse has to clean you and it. I was so embaressed and i feel if someone had told me i would not have had that feeling at the time. Also about getting dizzy in the shower as this time i am taking my oh with me. Also that asking for help is not a sign of weakness but a sign your body needs to recover.


----------



## Bambers

Can you eat or drink before your c-section? I was booked in to have a c-section due to bubs being breech and was told that I should have nothing to eat after 12am midnight but could have a small glass of water at 6am. My waters ended up breaking 1 week before my c-section date so they wanted to bring my delivery forward to that day. I ate at 3pm, waters went at 4pm, they planned to do my operation at 9pm 
so the stomach had 6 hours minimum to empty.

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?
Yes, I had one tablet to reduce stomach acid and another tablet to help the stomach empty quicker. 

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural? No, they used my booking in weight.

How long did your legs feel numb for? I started getting feeling back after 2 - 3 hours.

How soon after the operation could you hold bubs? I had a quick cuddle as I was stitched up.

After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery? She stayed with me in the same room, went to recovery with me and then onto the ward 6 hours later.

How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in? My colostrum started to come in around an hour after my waters broke. My milk came in after four days. Before then I was worried that bubs wasn't getting enough milk as she was always rooting for food and seemed frustrated that the breast wasn't delivering enough milk. She fed two hourly for the first two days. I bought a pump and this really kick started my supply and since day four I have had plenty of milk. 

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?
I had an injection in the stomach twice for clotting in the days subsequent to my section. They did not hurt at all. They are only surface deep and apparently there isn'y many nerve endings in the stomach so it doesn't hurt. Also, it is quite high up and away from your c-section scar so don't worry about that. :)

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?
The nurses gave me a strip wash 4 hours after my c-section (which was lovely as I was so hot and sweaty) and then I had a shower about 24 hours later. 

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you? I had Bubs at 11.35pm at night and they said DP could stay with me until 8am when they moved me to the ward and could then come back in partner visiting hours which was 9am to 9pm. By 1.30am I had sent him home for some sleep as I was too tired to talk...I just wanted to lay and stare at my lovely baby. :cloud9:

Did you get an infection after your c-section? No - they put antibiotics in your drip to help prevent infection.

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections? I had a suppositry put in my botty during the c-section which gives pain relief for 12 hours. (If they offer you this, accept it, it is really effective.) Then I had paracetamol, codeine and an anti-inflammatory for the next 48n hours. These were also very effective and discomfort was minimal.

Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section? I was a bit farty on day two but the doctor said that was a good sign that the bowel was acting normally. She said - After a c-section your bowel can be quite sluggish as it gets moved about during the operation. If you feel too windy speak to staff they will sort you some meds out.

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged? I had the operation at 11.35 pm on Tuesday night and I was back home by 8pm on the Thursday night. So I was in hospital for just 48 hours. I was quite surprised as I expected to be in for at least four days however they said if you feel okay and your pain is under control, baby is fine and accepting breast/forumula feeds, you have eaten and passed urine, (ideally had a number two), your bleeing isn't heavy and your temp and blood pressure is stable they are happy to discharge you. You are given a list of numbers to contact should you have any problems/worries after discharge. :happydance:

What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards? If you feel sick at all during the section, tell the staff. It means your blood pressure has dipped a little and they rectify it straight away with some medication in your drip. After they have done this you feel a lot more with it. Shaking is a side effect of the spinal/epidural. It only lasts a couple of hours - if in doubt tell them.I had an itchy nose and cheeks for around 6 hours after the section. Again this is a common side effect to the pain killer Fentanyl that you are giving during the operation and the staff can give you something to rectify this if you get too itchy. However once I knew it was common side effect I just waited for it to wear off. If in doubt about anything...ask the staff. Most of the fear of a c-section is fear of the unknown. The more you ask the better you will feel.

Finally a quick run down of my recovery:

First Four Hours: In bed, starting to feel more alert. Legs losing numbness, totally pain free, itchy nose and most importantly cuddling my little snuggy chops. Cup of tea and toast given...yum yum.

First 12 hours: No need to go to the toilet as catheta is fitted. Stood up to mobilise to wheel chair to be taken to ward. Again pain free, just a little stiff.

24 hours on: Catheta removed, passed urine, had a shower. Mobilising slowly but surely again pain free just feel very stiff in tummy area. Feet have swollen up like a hobbits and I have nice fat ankles...all part of the course apparently.

48 hours on: Back home. Had a number two (not too bad even though I now have piles thanks to early labour. :wacko:)
Slow to get on and off the couch. Decided to sleep on couch for a few days with Bubs by side in moses basket as bed is too hard to pull self up out of. 
Still stiff but pain free using pain relief given by hospital. Managed to walk up and down the stairs once - pain free.

Four days later: Stitches feel tight today (they are knitting) also feeling a little achey in pelvis. Still taking it easy and pain has been minimal. Managing to potter around, even washed some pots and folded some laundry.

Seven days later: Walking well but in small amounts. Feeling more my old self. Get tired quickly but generally pain free and pleased with recovery. Feet and ankles just about back to original size. Feeling I am over the worst of the c-section now. :happydance:

I hope that helps you all in some little way. Good luck! It's worth every minute. X X X X X


----------



## Ozzieshunni

^^I forgot the hobbit feet :haha: Mine were from going back and forth to the NICU.


----------



## Daisy1986

Just wanted to bump this thread as I think it's great and very reassuring for anyone having a c section.


----------



## animalcracker

Bump!


----------



## Daisy1986

Can you eat or drink before your c-section?

*nope, not for at least 8 hours*

Did you have some medicine before the c-section to reduce stomach acid?

*yep, 2 tablets and a little drink*

Did you have to get weighed to see how much local anesthetic they need to put into the epidural?

*nope*

How long did your legs feel numb for?

*3-4 hours
*
How soon after the operation could you hold bubs?

*30 mins*


After the c-section does bubs stay with you or do they take the baby to a nursery?

*stay with me*


How long after the c-section (if you are breast feeding) did it take for your milk to come in?

*4 days*

Did you have to have injections afterwards to prevent clotting?

*yep, 7 days*

How soon after the section could you have a bath/shower?

*next day*

For how long after the section could your birth partner/hubby/DP stay with you?

*only during section, not recovery. Allowed to sleep over following night*

Did you get an infection after your c-section?

*not yet...*

After your c-section did they leave a drip in you for pain relief or did you have tablets/injections?

*just paracetamol and anti inflammatory*


Did you get bad trapped wind after your c-section?

*yep, peppermint water helps*

How long was your hospital stay before you were discharged?

*3 days*


What did you wish you knew before you had your c-section that you didn't know until afterwards?


----------

